# ما بين اخذ الحق ورد الاعتبار والتسامح فى الحب ( للمناقشه )



## Alexander.t (31 يوليو 2009)

*انهرده يجماعه عاوز افتح موضوع معاكم نتكلم فيه*

*كتيير اؤى بتربطنا علاقات حب منها من ينجح ويكلل ذلك الحب بالزواج*

*وومنها ما يفشل لاى سبب من الاسباب لكن انا عاوز اتكلم عن سبب واحد*

*لو انت حبيت حد وجرحك وخانك يا ترى ممكن تسامح ولا لازم تاخد حقك وترد اعتبارك على الاقل قدام نفسك  *

*ناس هتقول الحب تسامح واللى يحب عمره ما يكره وناس هيكون رائيها مختلف*

*احب اسمع ارائكم ونتناقش بقالى كتيير مدخلتش فى حوار نقاش مع حد*

*منتظركم*​


----------



## zama (1 أغسطس 2009)

الحقيقة لو حد جرحنى فى مشاعرى أو أستهتر بيها يبقى لازم أأخذ حقى منه ..

لماذا أسعى لأسترداد ما لى من حقوق ؟؟

لأنى أنا قمت بواجبى تجاه من أحب ..

وهذا ليس معناه أنى أنتظر مقابل لما أقوم بفعله ولكن هذا لم يكن مبدئى ..

ولكنى أطالب بذلك عند الهجر بدون خطأ من جانبى ..

أما التسامح بالحب من الممكن تطبيقه حسب الموقف ..

وأيضا التسامح لم يكن على حساب الكرامة ..

لأنه أهان حبى وبكده أهان كرامتى .. وإلا الكرامة ..

وأنا أؤمن جداً  بوجود الكرامة بين الأحبة  ..

وحبهم لم يلغى الكرامة أو يلقى بها  جانباً ..

إذا فقدت الكرامة فقد الشخص ذاته وأحترامه .. 

وذلك رأيئ ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## Rosetta (1 أغسطس 2009)

*في حالة الحب و الحب الحقيقي ..انا بحس انه الطرف المجروح سيقع بين نارين ..نار التسامح و نار انه ياخد حقه ..

بس انا برايي ممكن الاتنين ينفعوا  .. يعني انا رح اكمل معك و اسامحك لاني بحبك بس رح اخد حقي منك من خلال تصرفات و ممكن هي التصرفات تكون بطريقة غير مباشرة تحسس الطرف التاني بالذنب 
مررررررررررسي على الموضوع​*


----------



## وليم تل (1 أغسطس 2009)

اخى الحبيب مينا
افضل ان ابدأ حوارى بمقدمة خاصة واننا نتكلم عن الحب بين الفتى والفتاة وأقول
الحب احتواء وليس امتلاك :
بمعنى انى اوفر للحبيب الامان والعاطفة بكل معانيها ليس قولا فقط بل فعلا ايضا
وفى نفس الوقت لا احجر علية ولا على تصرفاتة لانة انسان لة كامل الحرية وليس عبدا امتلكة

الحب عطاء بلا حدود وليس انانية :
بمعنى انى اعطى الحبيب كل ما استطيع ان اعطية دون انتظار منة ان يفعل مثلى
والا اصبحت نوعا من الانانية وبالتالى من حقة ان يراجع مشاعرة تجاهى فى اى وقت
فقد يكون حبة لي وهما دون ان يدرى مهما اختلف الوقت او الزمان لانها مشاعر لا ارادية
وبالتالى حفاظا على كرامتى فأبتعادة افضل من كلمة مجاملة غير حقيقية وهنا تكون الخيانة

ومن هنا اقول ما هو جرح الحبيب
هل عندما اشعر انة يتلاعب بى وهو مع اخر...؟
وهنا تنبع الخيانة 
ام عندما يهجرنى ويذهب بأرادتة او مضطرا....؟
وهنا تكمن ارادتة

فى الحالة الاولى لابد من مواجهتة واثبات خيانتة وهذا لن يكون شىء هين بالنسبة له
ان لم يكن فى الاصل من هواة التلاعب بالعواطف وسيندم من تلقاء نفسة ويراجع افعالة
وفى هذة الحالة اتركة لحالة فقد يتعلم يوما او يجنى ثمار افعالة 
وبالتالى لا انتقم ولا افكر فى الانتقام واتمنى له الهداية من كل قلبى الذى لا يعرف سوا الحب

اما فى الحالة الثانية وهى الهجران فأعتبرها افضل كثيرا لكرامة الانسان
فهجرة تم بأختيارة مهما كان بيننا من حب ولا اتمنى لة سوا السعادة
حتى ولو قابلتة يوما اقابلة ببشاشة وترحاب فهذة هى قوة الارادة
اما الانتقام وما يتبعة فهو ضعف انسانى لا احبذة ولا تحبذة مسيحيتنا ايضا

واخيرا ان اردت ان تتمتع برحيق الزهرة الجميلة عليك تحمل اشواكها
وان لم تكن لديك المقدرة على ذلك فأفضل لك الا تقطفها او حتى تقترب منها
ودمت بود
​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أغسطس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> الحقيقة لو حد جرحنى فى مشاعرى أو أستهتر بيها يبقى لازم أأخذ حقى منه ..
> 
> *لماذا أسعى لأسترداد ما لى من حقوق ؟؟*
> 
> ...


 

*بصراحه اجابه جميله جدا هو ده اللى انا بقوله وبطبقه*

*الحب والكرامه شيئان غير منفاصلان حين وجد الحب وجدت الكرامه*

*مش معنى انى بحب حد يدوس عليا *

*ومعنى انى اخد حقى منو لانى انا معملتش غلط معاه وهو الى بدا بالغلط*

*والبادى اظلم*

*ميرسى مينا على مشاركتك الجميله بجد كلامك صح او زيي بالظبط*

*نورتنى وخليك معايا نتابع راى اخواتى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أغسطس 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *في حالة الحب و الحب الحقيقي ..انا بحس انه الطرف المجروح سيقع بين نارين ..نار التسامح و نار انه ياخد حقه ..​*
> 
> *بس انا برايي ممكن الاتنين ينفعوا .. يعني انا رح اكمل معك و اسامحك لاني بحبك بس رح اخد حقي منك من خلال تصرفات و ممكن هي التصرفات تكون بطريقة غير مباشرة تحسس الطرف التاني بالذنب *
> 
> *مررررررررررسي على الموضوع*​


 

*لالالالا انتى فهمتى الموضوع غلط يا ورده الموضوع كله ان العلاقه انتهت بينهم بسبب خيانه وجرح  فا الطرف المجروح ييعمل ايه يسامح ولا ياخد حق ؟؟؟؟؟*

*منتظرك يا ورده تانى تقوليلى رايك تانى*

*نورتينى يا ورده*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> اخى الحبيب مينا
> 
> افضل ان ابدأ حوارى بمقدمة خاصة واننا نتكلم عن الحب بين الفتى والفتاة وأقول
> الحب احتواء وليس امتلاك :
> ...


 
*اوخيرا اقول لك الحب ليس تسامح تام ولكنه يحمل جميع الصفات بداخله*

*مستحيل احب حد خانى او مستحيل احب حد فكر ولو لمجرد تفكير فى غيرى*

*من كلامك استاذى وليم بحس ان الواحد المفروض يسامح المحبوب مهما فعل ومهما عمل وكلن ده صعب جدا  على الناس*

*وبصراحه دى اصعب حاجه عندى مينفعش حد يدوس عليا واسكت او يدوس على طرف صغير منى واسكت صعب جدا هحس نفسى قليل اؤى وانا مش قليل عشان اسكت ولو سكت بصراحه يبقى مش من حقى  اعيش وبلاش اعيش*

*نورتنى استاذى وليم ومنتظر حضرتك لو فى تعليق على كلامى*​


----------



## وليم تل (1 أغسطس 2009)

ازاى النقطه دى هو اه انسان كامل بس انا ليا حق عليه يسمع كلامى وكمان مش معنى انو انسان كامل يبقى يعمل اللى هو عاوزه مهو اكيد لو عمل غلط محتاج حد يصححله الغلط ده واعتقد اقرب حد يصححهلو الحبيب

بالقطع ليك حق علية يسمع كلامك وبالتالى من حقة ان تسمع كلامة واذا حدث خطأ من احدكما يقوم الاخر بالتنبية ويتم تدارك الخطأ بينكما بالحب والتفاهم
وبالتالى لا يكون التصحيح حكرا على طرف دون الاخر والا اصبح امتلاك
ومن هنا جاء معنى الاحتواء
​ 
الحب عطاء بلا حدود وليس انانية :
بمعنى انى اعطى الحبيب كل ما استطيع ان اعطية دون انتظار منة ان يفعل مثلى

*الحياه يا استاذى وليم فضلت ماشيه على انى انا بس اللى على طول بدى للطرف التانى وهو مش مدينى حاجه هتبقى حياه ممله*
*وده مش حب هو صحيح انا مش هستنى منو حاجه بس هو لازم *
*زى ما بياخد يدى*

اخى الحبيب عندما ذكرت مفهوم الحب بمعنى العطاء فهذا يسرى على الطرفين 
فأن كنت تعطى دوما والاخر يبخل عليك بعطائة فهذا دلالة واضحة على عدم حبة لك وكان من الافضل ان تبتعد وهنا اوضح شىء هام الا يكون المطلوب من عطائها شىء من انوثتها وارجو ان يكون مقصدى واضحا وحتى ولو افترقتوا وطلبت يد العون منك فلا تبخل عليها طالما تحبها وهذا هو العطاء المقصود
 



*اول مره اعرف الانتقام ضعف انسانى الانسان لو ضعبف مش هيعرف ينتقم ولا هيعرف ياخد حقه اصلا*

بالقطع الانتقام من سمة الضعفاء لان الضعيف وحسب قولك لا يستطيع ان ينتقم او يدافع حتى عن نفسة ولكن الاقوياء يكونوا اكثر قوة بتسامحهم عند المقدرة فحقا ما اجمل العفو عند المقدرة
وهذا مع الانسان العادى فما بالك مع الحبيب

*استاذى وليم مش لازم لواحد هينتقم بمعنى الانتقام *

بالقطع لانها مش ناموسة ولا هاموشة بل انسانة ههههههههههه

*بس احيانا كل واحد بيبقى ليه طرق فى الانتقام بدون نقطة دم واحده والواحد مش هينتقم انتقام جسدى لا ده هيبقى سهل*
*لكن الصعب الانتقام النفسى ده بيبقى صعب جدا*

اخى الحبيب ربنا يبعد عنك وعنا الانتقام ولقد قالها رب المجد
احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم واحسنوا الى مبغضيكم
فما بالك بالانسانة التى احبتها وكيف يكون انتقامى فى نظرك بخطابات كانت متبادلة بينى وبينها مثلا
واعطيها لمن اختارتة ام بتشوية صورتها وسمعتها فهل هذا يكون انتقاما ام عدم امانة وخسة منى
هذا هو الضعف وقلة الحيلة التى اقصدها ولن تزود عن كرامتى بالعكس ستهدرها
ولكنى حتى استطيع الحفاظ على كرامتى وماء وجهى ان اتركها لاختيارها مع تمنياتى لها بالسعادة
فهذا هو الحب الحقيقى

​ 

ودمت بود​


----------



## zezza (1 أغسطس 2009)

خلينا نقول الحقيقة من غير لف ولا دوران 
فى زمانا ده اللى مش هياخد حقه و رد اعتباره على الاقل بينه و بين اللى جرحه هيتقال عليه انه ضعيف و سهل يضحك عليه 
صدقنى الحب و المحبة موجودة بس الصراحة و قت الغضب صعب اوى ان الحب ده يبان بيبقى الواحد مش شايف قدامه 
الكلام و احنا هاديين كدة عادى بس لما تتحط فى موقف حقيقى هتلاقى نفسك اعصابك فلتت منك و لازم تاخد موقف و ترد اعتبارك 
مش عارفة كلامى صح ولا لا ؟؟؟؟... بس متهيألى برضه بتختلف من انسان للتانى

ربنا يباركك يا مينا و يفرح قلبك ...ما تنساش تقولنا رايك​


----------



## وليم تل (1 أغسطس 2009)

خلينا نقول الحقيقة من غير لف ولا دوران 

اى حقيقة واى لف ودوران نحن نتكلم عن معنى الحب الحقيقى
والمفروض ما يحدث بناءا علية بعيدا عن النفس البشرية الضعيفة

فى زمانا ده اللى مش هياخد حقه و رد اعتباره على الاقل بينه و بين اللى جرحه هيتقال عليه انه ضعيف و سهل يضحك عليه 

هو حب ولا معركة حربية هههههههههه
واذا كان انضحك علية يبقى العيب منة ويبلعها ويعديها افضلة هههههههه

 صدقنى الحب و المحبة موجودة بس الصراحة و قت الغضب صعب اوى ان الحب ده يبان بيبقى الواحد مش شايف قدامه 
الكلام و احنا هاديين كدة عادى بس لما تتحط فى موقف حقيقى هتلاقى نفسك اعصابك فلتت منك و لازم تاخد موقف و ترد اعتبارك 
مش عارفة كلامى صح ولا لا ؟؟؟؟... بس متهيألى برضه بتختلف من انسان للتانى

الانسان اللى ما يعرفش يتحكم فى اعصابة لدرجة الانتقام من حبيبة
لانة جرحة او هجرة لا يستحق ان يكون انسانا

ربنا يباركك يا مينا و يفرح قلبك ...ما تنساش تقولنا رايك

ارجو المعذرة زيزا لتدخلى فى حوارك
ودمتى بود


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أغسطس 2009)

> وكيف يكون انتقامى فى نظرك بخطابات كانت متبادلة بينى وبينها مثلا
> واعطيها لمن اختارتة ام بتشوية صورتها وسمعتها فهل هذا يكون انتقاما ام عدم امانة وخسة منى لا لا ههههههههههه خطابات ايه وايه شغل الناس الصغيره ده





> كل واحد ليه طريقته وبيقولك اللى ربى خير من اللى اشترى
> يعنى الواحد يعرف يضرب من غير الضربه ما تصيب غير الشخص المراد منو الاصابه بس ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...





*انت شخص عاوز تثبت لنفسك انك احسن وتثبتلها ده وتعرفها انك احسن انت اوكى مش عاوزها بس هى مخها اختل شويه وجرحتك وخانتك*

*وكان فى اغنيه لاصاله اسمها تمن الخيانه خيانه هههههههه*
*وصدقنى لازم من راى يبقى فى تمن عشان الس تعرف انك مش حد سهل*
*وعشان محدش يدوس عليك لان لو حد داس عليك بطرف منو وانت مدوستش عليه يكل ما اداك ربنا من قوه انت نفسك هتبقى عبره للضعفاء وانا مينفعش اكون كده لازم الغلط ليه حساب*

*يمكن انت ممكن تسامح فى حقك لكن انا لا ومعتقدش ان ده عيب*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أغسطس 2009)

zezza قال:


> خلينا نقول الحقيقة من غير لف ولا دوران​
> فى زمانا ده اللى مش هياخد حقه و رد اعتباره على الاقل بينه و بين اللى جرحه هيتقال عليه انه ضعيف و سهل يضحك عليه
> صدقنى الحب و المحبة موجودة بس الصراحة و قت الغضب صعب اوى ان الحب ده يبان بيبقى الواحد مش شايف قدامه
> الكلام و احنا هاديين كدة عادى بس لما تتحط فى موقف حقيقى هتلاقى نفسك اعصابك فلتت منك و لازم تاخد موقف و ترد اعتبارك
> ...


 

*هو ده اللى انا بقوله من سنة 500 قبل الميلاد ههههههههههه*

*بجد يا زيزا ده للى بقوله اللى ميعرفش ياخد حقه يبقى حرام عليه يعيش فى الدنيا دى*

*لانو فعلا هيتقال عليه عبيط*

*خليكى معنا يا زيزا عشان نشوف اراء الناس الباقيه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> خلينا نقول الحقيقة من غير لف ولا دوران
> 
> اى حقيقة واى لف ودوران نحن نتكلم عن معنى الحب الحقيقى
> والمفروض ما يحدث بناءا علية بعيدا عن النفس البشرية الضعيفة
> ...


 

*بجد سعيد جدا بالمناقشه معاكم*​


----------



## zezza (1 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> خلينا نقول الحقيقة من غير لف ولا دوران
> 
> اى حقيقة واى لف ودوران نحن نتكلم عن معنى الحب الحقيقى
> والمفروض ما يحدث بناءا علية بعيدا عن النفس البشرية الضعيفة
> ...



لا ازاى بقى انا بجد بستفاد من كل كلمة انتوا بتقولوها انتوا بجد اساتذتى 
و سامحنى لواختلفت معاك فى الراى 
انا زى ما قلت الموضوع بيختلف من انسان للتانى
اذكرنى فى صلواتك


----------



## zezza (1 أغسطس 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *هو ده اللى انا بقوله من سنة 500 قبل الميلاد ههههههههههه*
> 
> *بجد يا زيزا ده للى بقوله اللى ميعرفش ياخد حقه يبقى حرام عليه يعيش فى الدنيا دى*
> 
> ...



هههههههههه شكرا يا مينا كنت خايفة ابقى شاذة فى راى 
بس كويس انه فى حد زيى 
ربنا معاك و يفرح قلبك ...
متابعة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أغسطس 2009)

انا هقول رأيى ومعرفش اذا كان صح ولا غلط بس اللى خانت دى متوقع جدااااااا انها تقابل حد يخونها 
انا شايفة ان اللى اتجرح ده يكمل حياته عادى بعيد عنها وينساها بخيانتها بكل حاجة لان لو فضل حاطط قامه انه ياخد حقه مش هينسى الموضوع ولا هيعرف يكمل حياته عادى ويحاول يقابل حب جديد 
يبقى الاحسن مانبكيش على الخاين ابدا وبص لقدام ونفكر فى اللى جاى نشوف حب جديد ينسينا ونبدأ ايام جميلة جديدة وانا مش فاهمة حاجة اصلا ههههههههههه​


----------



## وليم تل (1 أغسطس 2009)

اخى الحبيب مينا
اسمح لى بتلك المقدمة وهى عبارة عن خواطر لى ردا على خواطر كيريا
ولو تمعنت جيدا فى معانيها بالقطع ستفهم وحهه نظرى

لية نظلم الحب ونقول دة عذاب ومرار

اذا كان حب من غير عقل اكيد ها نحتار

الحب مش كلمة دة فعل وليك الاختيار

ما تجريش ورا وهم وبعد كدة تقول مرار

ما تسبش نفسك لعبة لكل من لف ودار

وترجع تندم وتقول خدعونى بحب مكار

وانت من الاول اتخدعت بكلمة وطلعت حمار

وارجو المعذرة عن الكلمة الاخيرة ولكن القافية حكمت

*انت شخص عاوز تثبت لنفسك انك احسن وتثبتلها ده وتعرفها انك احسن انت اوكى مش عاوزها بس هى مخها اختل شويه وجرحتك وخانتك

الموضوع ليس مجرد اثبات لنفسى او لمن احبها شيئا
ولكننى افند رأى عن الحب الحقيقى بكل معانية فأنا لست فى مبارزة 
بينها ولكننا نترجم افعال ناتجة عن نبض مشاعر لا ارادية لا تعرف
معنى للكرة او الانتقام كما ان العفو عند المقدرة هو من شيم الاكرمين
* 
*وكان فى اغنيه لاصاله اسمها تمن الخيانه خيانه هههههههه

اذا كان ثمن الخيانة خيانة لاصبحنا بلا اخلاق او وازع دينى يتحكم
فى افعالنا وردود افعالنا فالخيانة شىء سهل والانتقام بأى طريقة ايضا سهل كما ان اتباع الشيطان اسهل واسهل ولكن التسامح عند المقدرة
هو اصعب ما يكون لذلك فهو من شيم الاكرمين وبالتالى الاقوياء
* *وصدقنى لازم من راى يبقى فى تمن عشان الس تعرف انك مش حد سهل

نحن يا اخى الحبيب لسنا فى سوق النخاسة حتى نقول لكل شىء ثمن فنحن نتكلم على اجمل عاطفة فى الوجود وهى الحب
* *وعشان محدش يدوس عليك لان لو حد داس عليك بطرف منو وانت مدوستش عليه يكل ما اداك ربنا من قوه انت نفسك هتبقى عبره للضعفاء وانا مينفعش اكون كده لازم الغلط ليه حساب

مش معنى هجر انسانة لى اكتشفت انها لا تحبنى وبالتالى حسب قولك داست على كرامتى بالعكس اذا استمريت فى التفكير فيها ولوحتى بغرض الانتقام فهذا سيؤثر على كرامتى اكثر من اى شىء اخر خاصة عندما اكون قادرا على رد الطعنة بأعتبارها طعنة ولكنى فضلت التسامح عن قوة وليس ضعفا

* 
*يمكن انت ممكن تسامح فى حقك لكن انا لا ومعتقدش ان ده عيب*

اخى الحبيب تعلمنا التسامح من رب المجد
وبالتالى ليس عيبا ان نسامح الغير حتى نجعل صفحة قلوبنا بيضاء بلا كرة او رياء
ونترك لغة الكرة والانتقام لكل قلب حاقد وجاحد
ودمت بود


----------



## وليم تل (1 أغسطس 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *هو ده اللى انا بقوله من سنة 500 قبل الميلاد ههههههههههه*
> 
> *بجد يا زيزا ده للى بقوله اللى ميعرفش ياخد حقه يبقى حرام عليه يعيش فى الدنيا دى*
> 
> ...



صدقنى اخى الحبيب
لو تمعنت فى معنى كلمات خواطرى فى ردى السابق
ستفهم جيدا لماذا سيقال علية عبيط
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (1 أغسطس 2009)

zezza قال:


> لا ازاى بقى انا بجد بستفاد من كل كلمة انتوا بتقولوها انتوا بجد اساتذتى
> و سامحنى لواختلفت معاك فى الراى
> انا زى ما قلت الموضوع بيختلف من انسان للتانى
> اذكرنى فى صلواتك


حقا الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية
وانا وراكم لغاية ما تغيروا رأيكم 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## وليم تل (1 أغسطس 2009)

*خلينا نقول الحقيقة من غير لف ولا دوران 

اى حقيقة واى لف ودوران نحن نتكلم عن معنى الحب الحقيقى
والمفروض ما يحدث بناءا علية بعيدا عن النفس البشرية الضعيفة

يا استاذى الغالى لولا وجد تلك النفس البشريه الضعيفه لولا وجدت الخيانه

ولولا وجود تعاليم رب المجد لينا بالتسامح والمحبة ومقاومة الناس الاشرار
واعمال الشيطان لاصبحنا الان فى غابة القوى ينهش لحم الضعيف
 

فى زمانا ده اللى مش هياخد حقه و رد اعتباره على الاقل بينه و بين اللى جرحه هيتقال عليه انه ضعيف و سهل يضحك عليه 

هو حب ولا معركة حربية هههههههههه هههههههه  هو كان حب بس بقى معركه ههههههههههههههه

اذا تحول الحب من مشاعر مرهفة الى معركة لاصبح لعبة لكونة مجرد اكذوبة
 واذا كان انضحك علية يبقى العيب منة ويبلعها ويعديها افضلة هههههههه

 
لا العيب مش منو لما تدى كل حاجه معاك وبكل صدق وامانه 

لما تثق ومتشكش يبقى العيب مش منك 

لما تقول الحقيقه ومتكدبش يبقى العيب مش منك اكمل ولا كفايه كده

اكملك حبيبى يبقى سمحت لنفسك تبقى مجرد دمية يلعب بها وبالتالى ينضحك عليك وانك ليس فى استطاعتك ان تفرق بين الزيف من الحقيقة
وبالتالى يكون العيب منك 
 
اذا كان ده عيب يبقى المفروض منحبش


لا وانت الصادق مش كل من حب ما طالشى
 
ولا كل حب لعبة يتلعب بيها
 


صدقنى الحب و المحبة موجودة بس الصراحة و قت الغضب صعب اوى ان الحب ده يبان بيبقى الواحد مش شايف قدامه 
الكلام و احنا هاديين كدة عادى بس لما تتحط فى موقف حقيقى هتلاقى نفسك اعصابك فلتت منك و لازم تاخد موقف و ترد اعتبارك 
مش عارفة كلامى صح ولا لا ؟؟؟؟... بس متهيألى برضه بتختلف من انسان للتانى

الانسان اللى ما يعرفش يتحكم فى اعصابة لدرجة الانتقام من حبيبة
لانة جرحة او هجرة لا يستحق ان يكون انسانا

تتكلم بمثاليه عظمى استاذى وليم وللاسف المثاليه دى متنفعش فى الزمن ده ولو المثاليه دى اتطبقت قانون عام على الناس

هذة ليس مثالية ولكنها هى المعنى الحقيقى للحب
وتلك الحقيقة معروفة من قديم الازل ولكن الضعف البشرى
الخالى من قوة الايمان هو من يتلاعب بها
 انا اول من سيكسر ذلك القانون 

المشاعر اخى الحبيب لا يحكمها قانون مدنى 
لانها بحكم قانون ربانى لا يستطيع كسرها الا ضعاف النفوس

 لما نحكم بمثاليه لازم يتحكم علينا الارل بمثاليه

عشان اادى دور مثالى لازم يكون اللى قدامى اد نفس الدور عشان الميزان يبقى متوافق والا الانسان اللى مش مثالى هيكسب 

والمثالى هيخسر وهيخسر كتيير واول حاجه منظره قدام نفسه

علينا ان نغير ما بداخل انفسنا اولا قبل ان نطلبة من الاخرين
وصدقنى الانسان المثالى حسب وصفك لن يخسر ابدا
لانة يحترم نفسة اولا وبالتالى الاخرين سيجبروا على احترامة
واكرر عندما يكون هناك عفو عند المقدرة يكون هناك انسان عظيم
ودمت بود
*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> اخى الحبيب مينا
> اسمح لى بتلك المقدمة وهى عبارة عن خواطر لى ردا على خواطر كيريا
> ولو تمعنت جيدا فى معانيها بالقطع ستفهم وحهه نظرى
> 
> ...


 


*استاذى الغالى وليم تل *

*كلامك لا يوجد له تطبيق فى ارض الواقع فكلامك كلام اساطير لا يمكن العيش به وزى ما بيقولو كلام مياكلش عيش الكلام ده*

*المسيح قالى سامح اه*

*كثرة التسامح تولد الكثير والكثير من الاشياء الخاطئه للغير*

*لما اسامحك على طول الخط  الناس هتفتكر انى مفيش فى ايديا حاجه هعملها*

*ولما تكون انت سامحت كتيير لازم برضه فى الغلطه الكبييره تاخد حقك *

*وبجد كلامك جمييييييل جداااااااااااااااااااااا*

*بس مينفعش دلوقتى الكلام اللى انت بتقوله ده يعتبر خيالى *

*انا اجزم بان مفيش من الناس اللى انت متخيلهم دول اكتر من 5 او 6 فى الميه من مجمل  التعداد السكنى للعالم *

*كلام ينفع يتمثل فى افلام لكن يطبق صعب صعب جدا الواحد يسامح فى حقه فى كرامته *

*من راى المتواضع صعب تتنازل عن نفسك*​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> *يا استاذى الغالى لولا وجد تلك النفس البشريه الضعيفه لولا وجدت الخيانه
> 
> ولولا وجود تعاليم رب المجد لينا بالتسامح والمحبة ومقاومة الناس الاشرار
> واعمال الشيطان لاصبحنا الان فى غابة القوى ينهش لحم الضعيف
> ...


 

*المثاليه زمنها للاسف انتهى كنت عايش بيها وبتعامل بيها ولقيت كل حاجه بعملها تبوء بالفشل عشان كده قولت لحضرتك قبل كده بقيت بصنع لنفسى قوانين خاصه اعيش من خلالها لانى سعتها تعبت من المثاليه *

*صدقنى زمن المثاليه انتهى ولا يمكننا العيش من خلال المثاليه*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2009)

_ شكرا لموضوعك

من منكم بلا خطيه فليلقها بحجر
والرب يسوع علمنا التسامح
وعدم التسامح هيجلب الشر الأكبر فالأكبر
يارب نقى قلوبنا آمين​_


----------



## وليم تل (2 أغسطس 2009)

اقتباس                          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








                                       المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليم تل  













*اخى الحبيب مينا
اسمح لى بتلك المقدمة وهى عبارة عن خواطر لى ردا على خواطر كيريا
ولو تمعنت جيدا فى معانيها بالقطع ستفهم وحهه نظرى

لية نظلم الحب ونقول دة عذاب ومرار

اذا كان حب من غير عقل اكيد ها نحتار

الحب مش كلمة دة فعل وليك الاختيار

ما تجريش ورا وهم وبعد كدة تقول مرار

ما تسبش نفسك لعبة لكل من لف ودار

وترجع تندم وتقول خدعونى بحب مكار

وانت من الاول اتخدعت بكلمة وطلعت حمار

وارجو المعذرة عن الكلمة الاخيرة ولكن القافية حكمت

استاذى الخاطره دى حاجه معينه رد فعل لشخص اتخدع وهى اصلا محبتوش لكن الموضوع مختلف اختلاف كلى


لست ادرى كيف يتأتى قولك هذا والخاطرة تتكلم عن الحب 

وما ينتج منة احيانا سواء بغدر او خيانة او لعب بأسمة 

وموضوعك يتكلم عن هذا وهل نسامح ام لا 

 

الموضوع ليس مجرد اثبات لنفسى او لمن احبها شيئا
ولكننى افند رأى عن الحب الحقيقى بكل معانية فأنا لست فى مبارزة 
بينها ولكننا نترجم افعال ناتجة عن نبض مشاعر لا ارادية لا تعرف
معنى للكرة او الانتقام كما ان العفو عند المقدرة هو من شيم الاكرمين

وكان فى اغنيه لاصاله اسمها تمن الخيانه خيانه هههههههه

اذا كان ثمن الخيانة خيانة لاصبحنا بلا اخلاق او وازع دينى يتحكم
فى افعالنا وردود افعالنا فالخيانة شىء سهل والانتقام بأى طريقة ايضا سهل كما ان اتباع الشيطان اسهل واسهل ولكن التسامح عند المقدرة
هو اصعب ما يكون لذلك فهو من شيم الاكرمين وبالتالى الاقوياء
وصدقنى لازم من راى يبقى فى تمن عشان الناس تعرف انك مش حد سهل

نحن يا اخى الحبيب لسنا فى سوق النخاسة حتى نقول لكل شىء ثمن فنحن نتكلم على اجمل عاطفة فى الوجود وهى الحب
 
لا احنا دلوقتى فى سوق اكتر من سوق النخاسه احنا فى زمن ما يعلم بيه الا ربنا

اخى الحبيب نحن من غيرنا الزمن بأفعالنا الموحشة وبالتالى علينا ان نصلح ما فعلناة وهذا لن يتأتى الا لو كل انسان بدأ بنفسة اولا فى التغيير  وعلية سيتبعة الاخرون اجلا ام عاجلا
 
مش معنى هجر انسانة لى اكتشفت انها لا تحبنى وبالتالى حسب قولك داست على كرامتى بالعكس اذا استمريت فى التفكير فيها ولوحتى بغرض الانتقام فهذا سيؤثر على كرامتى اكثر من اى شىء اخر خاصة عندما اكون قادرا على رد الطعنة بأعتبارها طعنة ولكنى فضلت التسامح عن قوة وليس ضعفا

ولكن ما العيب فى انى ارد الطعنه انا فى ايدى ارد الطعنه وفى ايدى اسامح لو سامحت مش هيحصل حاجه لكن لو رديت الطعنه هتحصل حاجات كتيير

بالعكس لو سامحت ستكسب كثيرا منها رضى الرب ورضى النفس

اما لو طعنت كما طعنت من الاخر فحقا ستكسب محبة الشيطان
 

اخى الحبيب تعلمنا التسامح من رب المجد
وبالتالى ليس عيبا ان نسامح الغير حتى نجعل صفحة قلوبنا بيضاء بلا كرة او رياء
ونترك لغة الكرة والانتقام لكل قلب حاقد وجاحد
ودمت بود


* 










*استاذى الغالى وليم تل *

*كلامك لا يوجد له تطبيق فى ارض الواقع فكلامك كلام اساطير لا يمكن العيش به وزى ما بيقولو كلام مياكلش عيش الكلام ده*

 اعتقد اننى انسان من الواقع وليس من عصر السندباد
ونحن نتكلم عن عاطفة سامية وهى الحب ومعها سمة جميلة تعلمناها
من رب المجد وهى التسامح ولست فى حاجة ان اكل من ورائها عيشا
لان المحبة والتسامح لا تباع ولا تشترى

*المسيح قالى سامح اه*

*كثرة التسامح تولد الكثير والكثير من الاشياء الخاطئه للغير*

 معنى هذا انك تناقض قول الرب وتكسرة ايضا ...؟!

*لما اسامحك على طول الخط  الناس هتفتكر انى مفيش فى ايديا حاجه هعملها*

*ولما تكون انت سامحت كتيير لازم برضه فى الغلطه الكبييره تاخد حقك *

 مرة اخرى اقول ما اجمل التسامح عند المقدرة
واقل شىء ان اتركة لحال سبيلة يجنى ثمار افعالة
المهم الا اكون شريكا فى اذيتة

*وبجد كلامك جمييييييل جداااااااااااااااااااااا*

 حقا انت الاجمل برحابة صدرك

*بس مينفعش دلوقتى الكلام اللى انت بتقوله ده يعتبر خيالى *

*انا اجزم بان مفيش من الناس اللى انت متخيلهم دول اكتر من 5 او 6 فى الميه من مجمل  التعداد السكنى للعالم *

 ابدأ بنفسك اولا اخى الحبيب
ودع الخلق للخالق هو اقدر بتغيير النفوس
 
*كلام ينفع يتمثل فى افلام لكن يطبق صعب صعب جدا الواحد يسامح فى حقه فى كرامته *

 سؤال يحيرنى كيف يطلب منا رب المجد ان نسامح وهو يعلم انها مهانة لكرامتنا ...؟!
وايهما افضل لكرامة الانسان ان يسامح عند المقدرة 
ام يكون عبدا للشيطان يوجة للانتقام ..؟!

*من راى المتواضع صعب تتنازل عن نفسك

لست ادرى مقصدك من ان التسامح يجعلنى اتنازل عن نفسى
اذا ما هو المطلوب ان املك نفسى لالاعيب الشيطان
ودمت بود
*​


----------



## وليم تل (2 أغسطس 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *المثاليه زمنها للاسف انتهى كنت عايش بيها وبتعامل بيها ولقيت كل حاجه بعملها تبوء بالفشل عشان كده قولت لحضرتك قبل كده بقيت بصنع لنفسى قوانين خاصه اعيش من خلالها لانى سعتها تعبت من المثاليه *
> 
> *صدقنى زمن المثاليه انتهى ولا يمكننا العيش من خلال المثاليه*​



اخى الحبيب 
نحن ليس فى معزل عن مجتمعنا نتبع قوانينة المدنية واعرافة الدينية
واذا وضع كل انسان قانون لنفسة لتحولنا الى وحوش فى غابة
وما اقولة ليس مثالية ولا مشهد من فلم رومانسى
وارجو ان تسمح لى بكتابة مشهد من تأليفى ولد بفكرى الان بمناسبة الافلام

فى يوم مشمس بديع استيقظ مينا من نومة مبكرا وقرر ان يذهب لاحدى الحدائق المزهرة
ليقضى يومة فى ذلك الوقت الجميل واثناء تجوالة بالحديقة شم رائحة عطرة تجلب الراحة داخل النفوس وبالنظر حولة وجد ان تلك الرائحة العطرة تبعث من زهرة جميلة اللون تمنى بينة وبين نفسة ان يمتلكها وقال لما لا فذهب لادارة الحديقة مستسمحا لقطف تلك الزهرة المبهرة
ولحسن طالعة وافقت الادارة على ذلك فذهب مهرولا مسرورا ومد يدة بلهفة وشوق لقطفها
مما جعلة لا ينتبة لاشواكها والتى جرحت اصابعة ولم يدرى الا بحدوث الالم ومعها قطرات من دمائة............ هنا توقف برهة من الزمن يسئل نفسة :


1- هل يدهس هذة الزهرة اللعينة ليحطمها هى واشواكها التى جرحتة....؟!

2- هل يتركها لحال سبيلها وكفانا ما اصابنا منها .....؟!

3- هل يقطفها ولكن فى هذة المرة يحاول تجنب اشواكها ...؟!


انتظر اجاباتك اخى الحبيب
بعدها نكمل حوارنا
ودمت بود
​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 أغسطس 2009)

​ 
*المسيح قالى سامح اه*​ 
*كثرة التسامح تولد الكثير والكثير من الاشياء الخاطئه للغير*​ 
معنى هذا انك تناقض قول الرب وتكسرة ايضا ...؟!

*لا طبعا مقدرش اعمل كده بس الانسان بيسامح كتيير*
*ومينفعش على طول الخط يسامح انت سامحت فى حقك دى حاجه حلوه فيك ولو مسامحتش ده مش عيب فيك انت بايدك تاخد حقك وعاوز تاخده خدها معتقدش هيكون فيها تكسير لكلمة المسيح*
*بسامح اه لكن مش على طول بسامح ومش معنى انى مش هسامح يبقى بكسر كلمة المسيح*​ 
*لما اسامحك على طول الخط الناس هتفتكر انى مفيش فى ايديا حاجه هعملها*​ 
*ولما تكون انت سامحت كتيير لازم برضه فى الغلطه الكبييره تاخد حقك *​ 
مرة اخرى اقول ما اجمل التسامح عند المقدرة

*جميييييل جدا انت عندك حق فى النقطه دىما اجمل التاسمح عند المقدره بس سعات الانسان بيبقى عاوز يثبت لنفسه اشياء والاشياء دى مش هتحقق بالتسامح ما هو العمل فى هذه الحاله؟*

واقل شىء ان اتركة لحال سبيلة يجنى ثمار افعالة
المهم الا اكون شريكا فى اذيتة

انت ممكن متأزيهوش هو بس اللى هتعمله انت  هو هايتأزا منه ومن نفسه لانك مفيش علاقه بينكم ​ 
*وبجد كلامك جمييييييل جداااااااااااااااااااااا*​ 
حقا انت الاجمل برحابة صدرك​ 
*بس مينفعش دلوقتى الكلام اللى انت بتقوله ده يعتبر خيالى *​ 
*انا اجزم بان مفيش من الناس اللى انت متخيلهم دول اكتر من 5 او 6 فى الميه من مجمل التعداد السكنى للعالم *​ 
ابدأ بنفسك اولا اخى الحبيب
ودع الخلق للخالق هو اقدر بتغيير النفوس​

*كلام ينفع يتمثل فى افلام لكن يطبق صعب صعب جدا الواحد يسامح فى حقه فى كرامته *​ 
سؤال يحيرنى كيف يطلب منا رب المجد ان نسامح وهو يعلم انها مهانة لكرامتنا ...؟!

*بس برضه ربنا مقالش خليك متاسمح على طول الخط*

وايهما افضل لكرامة الانسان ان يسامح عند المقدرة 
ام يكون عبدا للشيطان يوجة للانتقام ..؟!

*اخذ الحق ليست افعال شيطانيه *​ 
*من راى المتواضع صعب تتنازل عن نفسك*​ 
*لست ادرى مقصدك من ان التسامح يجعلنى اتنازل عن نفسى*
*اذا ما هو المطلوب ان املك نفسى لالاعيب الشيطان*

*ما هى الالاعيب الشيطان  انك تاخد حقك ده من الشيطان*

*على كده انت بتسامح فى حقك ومش بس كده انت بتسامح فى حقك على طول الخط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 
*ودمت بود*

*ودمت باحلى ود استاذى الغالى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> اخى الحبيب
> 
> نحن ليس فى معزل عن مجتمعنا نتبع قوانينة المدنية واعرافة الدينية
> واذا وضع كل انسان قانون لنفسة لتحولنا الى وحوش فى غابة
> ...


 

*منتظر ان نكمل ذلك الحوار الممتع جدا صدقنى بس يارب يكون ممتع بالنسبه ليك انت كمان*


----------



## وليم تل (2 أغسطس 2009)

بالقطع اخى الحبيب مينا
الحوار معك ممتعا وسيكون اكثر امتاعا لو وضحت اكثر بأمثلة واقعية
وقبل ان استرسل فى الحوار وارد على ردودك
رجاء حار ان ترد على اسئلتى فى قصة الوردة
كل على حدا دون استنتاج زكى بفحواها مسبقا
مع العلم انك لم تستطع قطف الزهرة لانها جرحت اصابعك
وفى انتظار اجاباتك لتكملة الحوار
ودمت بود
​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 أغسطس 2009)

> مع العلم انك لم تستطع قطف الزهرة لانها جرحت اصابعك


 
الاؤل احب اوضحلك انى عندى القدره انى اقطفها تانى حتى لو فيها شوك لانى متعود على الشوك مش فى الورد بس

1- هل يدهس هذة الزهرة اللعينة ليحطمها هى واشواكها التى جرحتة....؟!​ 
هنا لو دوستها هتموت وانا مش عاوزها تموت ​ 

2- هل يتركها لحال سبيلها وكفانا ما اصابنا منها .....؟!

مينفع اسيبها لحال سبيلها ما هى جرحتنى​ 

3- هل يقطفها ولكن فى هذة المرة يحاول تجنب اشواكها ...؟!​ 
*اه ممكن احاول اقطفها تانى ليه لا وصدقنى مش هتفرق كتيير لو اتجرت منها تانى*

*بس اكيد هحاول اخلى بالى من شوكها*



*انا رديت على الاسئله مباشرة بدون استزكاء*

*بس عارف ومتاكد ان الاسئله غير مباشره*

*ولكن كما قلت ليكون الحوار ممتع اكثر واكثر*​


----------



## وليم تل (2 أغسطس 2009)

الاؤل احب اوضحلك انى عندى القدره انى اقطفها تانى حتى لو فيها شوك لانى متعود على الشوك مش فى الورد بس

حقا واضح حبيب قلبى مينا
بس مش على عمو هههههههههههههههههه
ورغم أن ردك على اسئلتى غير مباشر استعدادا منك لمواجهة ما بين السطور
ومع هذا سأرد على كل جزئية منها وحسب محور ردك
​ 
1- هل يدهس هذة الزهرة اللعينة ليحطمها هى واشواكها التى جرحتة....؟! 
هنا لو دوستها هتموت وانا مش عاوزها تموت

بالقطع كيف نسمح لتلك الزهرة الجميلة ان تموت وهى من تنعشنا برائحتها
الفواحة وجمالها البهى رغم انها اصابتنا بجرح من اشواكها لكننا لا نستطيع الانتقام منها لاننا نعلم مسبقا انها لها اشواك
فتلك الزهرة هى الحب واشواكها هى الغدر او الخيانة او الهجر او التلاعب بأسمها وبالتالى علينا ان نتسامح من اجلها كما فعلت ولم تدهسها
​ 

2- هل يتركها لحال سبيلها وكفانا ما اصابنا منها .....؟!

مينفع اسيبها لحال سبيلها ما هى جرحتنى

مش قلت مسبقا تتلاعب بالالفاظ اخى الحبيب لاثبات وجهه نظرك مسبقا
ولكن المنطقى الا ادعها ليس لسبب جرح اشواكها لى وانما لانى لا استطيع الاستغناء عنها فعندما يخلوا العالم من الحب يصبح قفرا مستحيل العيش فية
​ 

3- هل يقطفها ولكن فى هذة المرة يحاول تجنب اشواكها ...؟!​ 
*اه ممكن احاول اقطفها تانى ليه لا وصدقنى مش هتفرق كتيير لو اتجرت منها تانى*

*بس اكيد هحاول اخلى بالى من شوكها*

هنا المنطق والعقل يقولان انى اقطفها بعد ما تعلمت كيف اتحاشى اشواكها
فكيف تأتى الى هذا التعلم اليس من تجربة فاشلة سابقة جرحت بسببها
وبالتالى الجرح ليس بسبب اشواك الزهرة ولكن من قلة خبرتى فى طريقة قطفها
وبالتالى على تسامح الزهرة وعتاب نفسى عندما اخطأت عندما حاولت قطفها بأسلوب خاطىء
 


*انا رديت على الاسئله مباشرة بدون استزكاء*

*بس عارف ومتاكد ان الاسئله غير مباشره*
بالقطع احى فيك ذكائك فكما قلت الزهرة هى الحب واشواكها هى جراحة
فعندما نجرح من الحب فبالقطع الخطأ فى اختيارنا وبالتالى علينا ان نسامح الحبيب
والا فمن الاولى ان نحاسب انفسنا اولا ونعاقبها على اختيارنا الخاطىء اما ان نفكر فى الانتقام
بحجة كرامتنا فهذا نوع من الهراء لاننا نهدرها هكذا لانة من الاجدر ان ننسى من هجرنا او جرحنا بأسم الحب
ونبدأ حياتنا من جديد بحب قد يكون اقوى وبأختيار صحيح هنا فقط نستطيع ان نحتفظ بكرامتنا حيث لم نضعف او نستكين بسبب جرح قد يكون من انسان يستحق او لا يستحق الاهتمام
​ 
*ولكن كما قلت ليكون الحوار ممتع اكثر واكثر

ودمت بود
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> الاؤل احب اوضحلك انى عندى القدره انى اقطفها تانى حتى لو فيها شوك لانى متعود على الشوك مش فى الورد بس
> 
> حقا واضح حبيب قلبى مينا
> بس مش على عمو هههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 

*فعلا على كل  واحد عليه انو يواجه مستقبله ويحدد لنفسه مستقبل جديد بعد مرحلة فشل *

*ولكن بعد تسوية هذا الفشل لمواجهة حياه اعمق واصدق ولنتعلم من اخطأنا*

*استاذى الغالى وليم اعرف جيدا ما تقوله وان كلامك صدق وفى اعلى درجات الصحه*

*واعرف جيدا ما اقوله لانى مقتنع بيه تمام مش ممكن اتحاور معاك ده كله وانا مش مقتنع باللى بقوله*

*بس انا من الناس اللى صعب تتغير صدقنى كل واحد ماشى بحسب قانون*

*قانونك التسامح قانونى اخد حقى *


*هذا ليس خطأ منك او خطأ منى ولكنها الحياه ستبقى دائما بلا قانون *

*كما نحن بلا قانون وكما هو الحب لا يحكمه قانون *

*منتظر تعقيبك وعندى استعداد اتناقش معاك من هنا للسنه الجايه بس متزهقش *

*وصدقنى مستمتع بالحوار معك وبتسفيد منك كتيير*​


----------



## girgis2 (2 أغسطس 2009)

*متابع*

*شكرااا لكم*​


----------



## وليم تل (2 أغسطس 2009)

*الاؤل احب اوضحلك انى عندى القدره انى اقطفها تانى حتى لو فيها شوك لانى متعود على الشوك مش فى الورد بس

حقا واضح حبيب قلبى مينا
بس مش على عمو هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه لا صدقنى ويعلم ربنا انت عشان متعرفنيش بمكن متصدقش دى ومش هعرف اثبتهالك هنا

تعلمنا من اجدادنا ان من يتكلم لا يفعل ومن يستطيع الفعل لا يتكلم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس يكفينى انى عارف نفسى كويس جدا وعارف انى لما بقولك كلمه لازم تتنفذ

صدقنى نفسى اعرف ها تنفذ ازاى اهو حاجة للعلم ؟!

ورغم أن ردك على اسئلتى غير مباشر استعدادا منك لمواجهة ما بين السطور هههههههههههه الطبيعى استاذى لما تتسال بطريق غير مباشر لازم تجاوب بطريق غير مباشر ايضا

بالعكس اجاوب بطريق مباشر طالما مقتنع برأى منتظرا المحاورة غير المباشرة
ومع هذا سأرد على كل جزئية منها وحسب محور ردك​ 

1- هل يدهس هذة الزهرة اللعينة ليحطمها هى واشواكها التى جرحتة....؟! 
هنا لو دوستها هتموت وانا مش عاوزها تموت​ 
بالقطع كيف نسمح لتلك الزهرة الجميلة ان تموت وهى من تنعشنا برائحتها
الفواحة وجمالها البهى رغم انها اصابتنا بجرح من اشواكها لكننا لا نستطيع الانتقام منها لاننا نعلم مسبقا انها لها اشواك
فتلك الزهرة هى الحب واشواكها هى الغدر او الخيانة او الهجر او التلاعب بأسمها وبالتالى علينا ان نتسامح من اجلها كما فعلت ولم تدهسها ههههههههههههه لا لا انت فهمتنى غلط انا مش هدوسها لكن هقطفها ومش هحطلها ميه عشان تشرب هههههههه

صدقنى فهمك من اول لحظة وبالتالى كان التنوية السابق
ومتوقع ردك كنوع من التلذذ فى الانتقام وفى نفس الوقت متأكد انة ما باليد حيلة سوا الكلام وانك لن تصل لهذا النوع من الانتقام والا كنت فعلتة ولا تنسى اننا هنا نتكلم فى العموم وليس حالة خاصة وعلينا ان نكون صادقين مع انفسنا قبل ان نطلب ان يصدقنا الاخرون
​



2- هل يتركها لحال سبيلها وكفانا ما اصابنا منها .....؟!​ 
مينفع اسيبها لحال سبيلها ما هى جرحتنى​ 
مش قلت مسبقا تتلاعب بالالفاظ اخى الحبيب لاثبات وجهه نظرك مسبقا
ولكن المنطقى الا ادعها ليس لسبب جرح اشواكها لى وانما لانى لا استطيع الاستغناء عنها فعندما يخلوا العالم من الحب يصبح قفرا مستحيل العيش فية دى مقدرش اتكلم معاك فيها طبيعى الانسان بطبيعته بيحب الحب وبيحب الورد بس اللى مش من طبيعتى ان مينفعش اخد ورده مرتين منا اخدت منها رائحتها الفواحه كما قلت انت وهى جرحتنى باشوكها كما قلت انت يبقى ليه اقطغ نفس الورده تانى مش من قلة يا اتساذى الغالى

صحصح حبيبى جيدا لكلماتى انت لم تقطف الوردة فى المرة الاولى
لانك جرحت وتألمت وبالتالى لم اقل تقطفها مرة ثانية لان المرة الثانية ستكون هى القطفة الاولى مع تحاشى الاشواك
​



3- هل يقطفها ولكن فى هذة المرة يحاول تجنب اشواكها ...؟!​ 
اه ممكن احاول اقطفها تانى ليه لا وصدقنى مش هتفرق كتيير لو اتجرت منها تانى​ 
بس اكيد هحاول اخلى بالى من شوكها​ 
هنا المنطق والعقل يقولان انى اقطفها بعد ما تعلمت كيف اتحاشى اشواكها
فكيف تأتى الى هذا التعلم اليس من تجربة فاشلة سابقة جرحت بسببها
وبالتالى الجرح ليس بسبب اشواك الزهرة ولكن من قلة خبرتى فى طريقة قطفها  لا مش قلة خبره بس الانسان بينسى 
لا تكابر اخى الحبيب ليس من العيب ان نخطأ ونعترف بالخطأ ولكن العيب الا نتعلم من اخطائنا وسنموت ونحن نتعلم
وبالتالى على تسامح الزهرة وعتاب نفسى عندما اخطأت عندما حاولت قطفها بأسلوب خاطىء​ 


انا رديت على الاسئله مباشرة بدون استزكاء​ 
بس عارف ومتاكد ان الاسئله غير مباشره​
بالقطع احى فيك ذكائك فكما قلت الزهرة هى الحب واشواكها هى جراحة​

فعندما نجرح من الحب فبالقطع الخطأ فى اختيارنا وبالتالى علينا ان نسامح الحبيب


والا فمن الاولى ان نحاسب انفسنا اولا ونعاقبها على اختيارنا الخاطىء اما ان نفكر فى الانتقام


بحجة كرامتنا فهذا نوع من الهراء لاننا نهدرها هكذا لانة من الاجدر ان ننسى من هجرنا او جرحنا بأسم الحب

انا كنت متاكد انك فاهم غلط محدش هجرنا يا باشا جرحنا اه لكن هجرنا لا ههههههههههههه

ليس مهما ان يكون جرحا ام هجرا لان الاهم الا نجعلة يتكرر
ليس بالانتقام ولكن بالتسامح ونتعود كيف نتعلم من اخطائنا
 

ونبدأ حياتنا من جديد بحب قد يكون اقوى وبأختيار صحيح هنا فقط نستطيع ان نحتفظ بكرامتنا حيث لم نضعف او نستكين بسبب جرح قد يكون من انسان يستحق او لا يستحق الاهتمام​



ودمت بود​
* 









*فعلا على كل  واحد عليه انو يواجه مستقبله ويحدد لنفسه مستقبل جديد بعد مرحلة فشل *

وهذا هو قمة النجاح
 
*ولكن بعد تسوية هذا الفشل لمواجهة حياه اعمق واصدق ولنتعلم من اخطأنا*

المهم تسوية الفشل بأسلوب سليم
وليس بفشل يتلوة فشل
 
*استاذى الغالى وليم اعرف جيدا ما تقوله وان كلامك صدق وفى اعلى درجات الصحه*

*واعرف جيدا ما اقوله لانى مقتنع بيه تمام مش ممكن اتحاور معاك ده كله وانا مش مقتنع باللى بقوله*

حقا انها معادلة غريبة كيف يكون كلامى صحيحا فى نظرك
وفى نفس الوقت مقتنعا بقولك اهذا يعقل ...؟!

*بس انا من الناس اللى صعب تتغير صدقنى كل واحد ماشى بحسب قانون*

*قانونك التسامح قانونى اخد حقى *

انة ليس قانونى اخى الحبيب ولكنة قانون رب المجد
واذا لم نسامح بعضنا البعض فكيف نتوقع ان يسامحنا رب المجد
وعندما يسلب حقى على استردادة بالقانون المدنى وليس بالانتقام
والا اصبحت من ابناء الشيطان

*هذا ليس خطأ منك او خطأ منى ولكنها الحياه ستبقى دائما بلا قانون *

من قال ان الحياة بلا قانون الا اذا كنت بعيدا عنها
او كنت من اصحاب اهل الكهف

*كما نحن بلا قانون وكما هو الحب لا يحكمه قانون *

حقا لا اعرف اناسا بلا قانون مدنى او دينى
كما ان الحب يحكمة ايضا القانون الاخلاقى والدينى
 
*منتظر تعقيبك وعندى استعداد اتناقش معاك من هنا للسنه الجايه بس متزهقش *

*وصدقنى مستمتع بالحوار معك وبتسفيد منك كتيير

وليم تل لا يكل ولا يمل
ودمت بود
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> *الاؤل احب اوضحلك انى عندى القدره انى اقطفها تانى حتى لو فيها شوك لانى متعود على الشوك مش فى الورد بس*
> 
> *حقا واضح حبيب قلبى مينا*
> *بس مش على عمو هههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 
*كما انت وليم تل لا تكل ولا تمل*​ 
*ايضا انا مينا البطل لم اكل وامل*​ 
*ودمت بكل ود*​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 أغسطس 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *متابع*​
> 
> 
> *شكرااا لكم*​


 

*اهلا بيك لكن الحوار والمناقشه مش حكر على اناس معينه فهى للجميع*

*فلا تكتفى بالمتابعه وشارك معنا*​


----------



## وليم تل (3 أغسطس 2009)

> *استاذى الغالى وليم اعرف جيدا ما تقوله وان كلامك صدق وفى اعلى درجات الصحه*​
> *واعرف جيدا ما اقوله لانى مقتنع بيه تمام مش ممكن اتحاور معاك ده كله وانا مش مقتنع باللى بقوله*​
> حقا انها معادلة غريبة كيف يكون كلامى صحيحا فى نظرك
> وفى نفس الوقت مقتنعا بقولك اهذا يعقل ...؟!​
> ...



اخى الحبيب مينا

واضح من ردك السابق والذى تكرر مرتين اقتناعك بوجهة نظرى وانها صحيحة

وهذا هو هدفى من الحوار معك بعد قرائة موضوعك

اما ان تعمل بة او لا تعمل حسب حالتك الخاصة والمبهمة لنا جميعا فهذا شئنك

وليس من حق احد ان يحاول تغيرك او تغيير قانونك الاحادى

وبالتالى على كل انسان ان يجنى ثمار افعالة فأن كانت شرا يجنى شرا وأن كانت خيرا يجنى خيرا

ودمت بود

​


----------

